# Kona shred VS STP 2



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

What do u think is better for an Urban/ DJ bike? The Kona Shred Or the STP 2??


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Kona shred

Frame sizes: 13"(XS), 15"(S), 15.5"(M), 17"(L), 17.5"(XL)
Frame tubing: Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum
Fork: MARZOCCHI DIRT JUMPER 4 100mm travel
Braze-on fittings: 2 bottles, fender
Headset: TH w/Big Nut
Crankarms: FSA Gravity Alpha Drive ISIS
Chainrings: PC Guard /36/24
B/B: RPM ISIS DH
Pedals: Kona Jackshit
Chain: Shimano IG-70
Freewheel: Shimano CS-HG30 (11-32t, 8speed)
F/D: Shimano Acera-x
R/D: Shimano Altus
Shifters: Shimano Alivio
Handlebar: FSA Gravity Maximus OS Riser
Stem: FSA Gravity Maximus OS
Grips: Cowan Signature
Brakes: Hayes MX4 Mechanical
Brake Levers: Avid FR-5
Front hub: KK Disc
Rear hub: Shimano FH-M475 disc
Spokes: Stainless 14g
Tires: Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35
Rims: Alex DM-24
Saddle: Kona DJ
Seatpost: FSA FR-270 DBL
Seat clamp: Kona QR
Color: Grey Matt

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/SHRED/index.html


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Giant STP 2

size: regular:13.5, large:14.5
user
colours: Texture Brown/Texture Black
frame: ALUXX alloy: double butted, integrated gusset w/CNC BB yoke
fork: Marzocchi DJ Comp 100mm/4"
rear derailleur: Shimano Acera 8 speed
front derailleur: Shimano Alivio
shifters: Shimano Altus 16 speed
crankset: TruVativ Hussefelt ISIS splined 24/36T w/bashguard
bottom bracket: TruVativ Howitzer XR splined w/external bearings
shift/chain guide:
chain Shimano IG51
cassette: SRAM PG850 11-28T
brakes: Hayes GX2 mechanical disc w/6" rotors
brake levers: Shimano V-brake
hubs: Fr: Formula disc | Rr: Shimano M475 disc
rims: Sun Rhyno Lite 26" x 36H w/eyelets
spokes: 14G stainless
tyres: Kenda K Rad 2.3"
pedals: Wellgo alloy platform, cr-mo axle
h.bar/stem: Easton EA30 high rise/40mm stem
seat post: Easton EA30 alloy 30.9
saddle: SDG Bel Air
grips: Giant lock-on

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU...ain/168/22362/


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

stp..............


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks... thats my problem solved


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

one more for the stp


----------



## schmo (Oct 11, 2006)

From what I have gathered over the past 6 months or so of surfing these forums, the STP has a great frame. The frames are the same across all STPs this year im pretty sure, so by getting the STP2, you can eventually upgrade it over time to a STP0 or better. Giant also have a great warranty. The STP0 here got a 9.5 out of 10 in the recent DJ/park bikes awards in a mag here in OZ, and they just held high priase for the setup of the frame and the feel.
Hope that helps. 
Schmo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Both are good starter bikes, buy whichever one fits you and feels better.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the kona will be a little better at DJ's, the STP will be better at street. the kona I believe is just a little more versatile, you can ride street with them, but its a bit of a chore. whare as the STP rides street pretty well. but when you start hitting bigger jumps, the burlyness of the kona comes in handy.

so go try them bolth out, and see wich one is going to suit your riding style more.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> the kona will be a little better at DJ's, the STP will be better at street. the kona I believe is just a little more versatile, you can ride street with them, but its a bit of a chore. whare as the STP rides street pretty well. but when you start hitting bigger jumps, the burlyness of the kona comes in handy.
> 
> so go try them bolth out, and see wich one is going to suit your riding style more.


Well said todd.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> the kona will be a little better at DJ's, the STP will be better at street. the kona I believe is just a little more versatile, you can ride street with them, but its a bit of a chore. whare as the STP rides street pretty well. but when you start hitting bigger jumps, the burlyness of the kona comes in handy.
> 
> so go try them bolth out, and see wich one is going to suit your riding style more.


dunno bout that.. WCH goes pretty big on his stp.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree with Todd too for the most part. I have a Kona and I strickly DJ/DH with it. Street tho, it's 20" all the way.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, I think I'll go for the STP. I might even try to get a lil more cash and get the STP 1.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the fork that comes on the STP 1 and 2 are bolth crappier than the one that comes on the Kona, just a warning.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

I orderd the STP 1 today and it should arrive sometime next week  . I can always get a better fork when my one brakes.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Bats said:


> I orderd the STP 1 today and it should arrive sometime next week  . I can always get a better fork when my one brakes.


enjoy it and report back when it comes in


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

And don't forget pics of you all happy to be riding! That's what we're all here for!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> the kona will be a little better at DJ's, the STP will be better at street. the kona I believe is just a little more versatile, you can ride street with them, but its a bit of a chore. whare as the STP rides street pretty well. but when you start hitting bigger jumps, the burlyness of the kona comes in handy...


this is straight up absurdity. the STP is a far better bike than the Scrap. the shorter stays make it a better bike in DJ/Park/Street applications. i use mine for all and even rip the occasional trail or two now and then. the longer TT on the STP allows for easy X-ups and barspins without front tire/forward foot interference, which will constantly happen on the Scrap. as far as "burlyness" is concerned, i am 190 lbs and my bike has seen two years of my abusive ass out at the jumps for several hours at least 5 times a week without a hint of an issue. in that same period, i've seen a few Scraps clap out from kids who weigh a solid 60 pounds less than me who don't even ride at half my level. and FWIW, i've yet to see a broken STP, where on the other hand, i've seen countless broken konas....


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> this is straight up absurdity. the STP is a far better bike than the Scrap. the shorter stays make it a better bike in DJ/Park/Street applications. i use mine for all and even rip the occasional trail or two now and then. the longer TT on the STP allows for easy X-ups and barspins without front tire/forward foot interference, which will constantly happen on the Scrap. as far as "burlyness" is concerned, i am 190 lbs and my bike has seen two years of my abusive ass out at the jumps for several hours at least 5 times a week without a hint of an issue. in that same period, i've seen a few Scraps clap out from kids who weigh a solid 60 pounds less than me who don't even ride at half my level. and FWIW, i've yet to see a broken STP, where on the other hand, i've seen countless broken konas....


haha, I have completly the opposite experience. we started building bigger and bigger jumps. whare I wouldent even ride my P. on it. when we were building/jumping them we snapped two STP frames, one a 05 STP 2 and a 06 STP SS. now my two friends have a kona chute and a 07 stuff. they arent going to break anytime soon. also in the old shop I used to work in, we saw about 3 cracked STP's come in. I've seen a few cracked kona frames (stinky's) my friends arent big guys, 170 and 140 pounds.

they arent too interisted in doing tricks over these jumps though. because the speed you go and the height you are at, thats scary enough. maybe just a table or two.

its not absurd to say that the STP isnt as beefy and larger DJ worthy as a kona. kona's are built well and can stand to some abuse. a friend took his cowan up to whistler, did fine. same deal with a friend with a STP, went to whistler, did fine. on our jumps, Kona's/ibex's rule


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

congrats

Wot size did u guys get?

I am considering the same bike but cant amke my mind up between 13.5' and 14.5'

I am 5 ' 8 and 178 pounds (size 10 shoe )...this is my first urban /DJ bike so I am not sure which to get. Will be used for commuting too any recommendations?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Chuckie said:


> congrats
> 
> Wot size did u guys get?
> 
> ...


I'd go with the small, it should have enough seatpost for you to get full leg extension for commuting.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I just orderd the 07 STP Zero. Should be here in a week. It was between the Kona SHRED and the STP. I got the STP for $750.00 and with the parts on it I couldn't pass it up. Besides the intended use is going to be street for me and the test ride on the Shred made it feel a little sluggish over the STP.
Here's a pick of the one I orderd.


----------



## samalexward (Dec 31, 2006)

defo the kona its better for dirt jumping but the stp is better for street


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

from what I know, they are both alrigh starter bikes - my preference would be the STP tho because I like its frame better

STP STP STP STP


----------

